

Testfire of homebuilt rocket (same guy who built his own submarine) [video] - mseebach
http://ing.dk/artikel/92534

======
mixmax
Here's the place where they hang out with submarines, art projects,
electronics and stuff that explodes ignites or burns:
<http://www.halfmachine.dk>

------
mixmax
Oh, and this is their official page: <http://www.copenhagensuborbitals.com/>

